# Santa Maria Style Grills



## Echoduck (Jul 21, 2004)

You guy know of anyone that makes the Santa Maria style grills in the Houston area? Thanks


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Echoduck said:


> You guy know of anyone that makes the Santa Maria style grills in the Houston area? Thanks


Not Houston area, but I am looking at these for a drop in for my outdoor kitchen.

The guy lives in Georgetown, but they are manufactured in Arizona(if I recall correctly).

Spent about 15 minutes with me on the phone. I think the one I want is about 900 all in. Includes the grill, trim kit(I am not getting the asadero, so it will have a front to the firebox) and shipping. No sales tax.










www.norcalovenworks.com


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

Looks easy to build one...


----------



## Echoduck (Jul 21, 2004)

I found JD Fabrications in California makes them for a reasonable price. I'm still in the design phase of my outdoor kitchen and haven't decided if I want to go with a drop in or one free standing on wheels so it can move it around. I was hoping to find someone within a few hours drive of Houston to be able to take a closer look at them plus avoid the $150 to $200 shipping charge.
http://www.jdfabrications.com/


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

Costco can order you one or you can order direct from the manuf.
http://santamariagrills.com/

I looked at getting one a few years back, I ended up getting a steak/fajita grill from Pitts & Spitts instead.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Call Rich at Gator Pits. He can make you one.


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

Found this guy from the Austin area.

Santa Maria BBQ Pit Grills, Smokers, Stainless, Expanded.
http://austin.craigslist.org/for/4841423023.html

http://www.jdfabrications.com/


----------



## Echoduck (Jul 21, 2004)

I found this guy south of Fort Worth, I may give this grill a try.
Anyone have one?
http://nacogdoches.craigslist.org/for/4915641789.html


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

look at pits n spits. They have amazing grills


----------



## jwfish (May 31, 2010)

*PNS*

Pitts N Spitts can custom make anything you need. I'm sure they'll do a Santa Maria style too.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

But...Pitts n Spitts would charge you about $2000 for that.


----------

